# just got my first mac (part 2)



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

hello all,

this is relation to this post from a while ago: http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macos/981334-just-bought-my-first-mac-2.html .

anywho, i just managed to aquire the osx 10.3 discs. how does one boot from the disc drive?


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

bump


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Either hold the 'c' key to boot a DVD/CD, or hold 'option' key to bring up boot menu when booting.

If the CD doesn't boot or doesn't appear in the boot menu, it's likely a version that is specific to a model other than yours.
(There are specific versions and universal versions)


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

Whats the option key? I'm using a windows usb keyboard?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

mattig89ch said:


> Whats the option key? I'm using a windows usb keyboard?


Usually 'ALT'


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

ok, when do I push the 'alt' button? before the chime? or after the chime?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Hold it down from time you turn on computer until you see the boot menu.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

ok, held it down. nothing happened?


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

things are not working for you as you are booting from the CD/DVD and this slowers the boot process please wait for some time and you will see the boot menu on the screen after which you can proceed but you need to wait for some time, before the process starts


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

nope, gets to the login screen (from the last owner....read the thread i linked to in the first post).


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I suggest you use a Mac keyboard. 

IMHO, I don't get the point of "learning" on an old operating system. Mac users upgrade pretty regularly, and you're only going to know how to use an old system. You also won't be able to install new software written only for the Intel platform. 

I think this is just the first in a long line of mis-matches, disappointments, and confusion.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

the trouble is I don't have a mac keyboard.

and anything I can learn about macs, however old, couldn't possibly hurt.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

mattig89ch said:


> the trouble is I don't have a mac keyboard.
> 
> and anything I can learn about macs, however old, couldn't possibly hurt.


A "PC" keyboard should work.

Sometimes keys don't always map right though.
Try the same procedure but try the 'Windows' key and if that doesn't work try using the 'control' key on boot.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I know you don't have a Mac keyboard. I'm suggesting you *get* one.

There's nothing wrong with learning, but be realistic. You said you want to learn so you can provide technical support. You won't be very marketable if you don't know how to use any of the current hardware or software.


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

the control key eh? thats one of the few keys I haven't tried yet. hold it down as soon as I turn on the machine?

oh, and I can't afford to get a new mac keyboard. if one comes into my thrift store then i'll pick it up there, but if not then i'll have to make due with what I have.

and there are no similarities between osx 3.0 and the newer mac os's? there are always some carry overs from the previous windows versions, so i figured there would be some similarities between the the earlier version and the later ones.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

mattig89ch said:


> and there are no similarities between osx 3.0 and the newer mac os's? there are always some carry overs from the previous windows versions, so i figured there would be some similarities between the the earlier version and the later ones.


I assume you mean OS X 10.3

What exactly are you trying to learn? (Be specific if possible, "just learn Mac" is a bit vague.)

Do you know exactly what Mac you have? There are models released in 2000, some will run 10.3.x only while others will run 10.4.11. Running Tiger (10.4.x) would be significantly better)


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

um....i'm not sure whats there's to learn on macs, so....everything.

and...yea, meant 10.3, srry.

oh and...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IMac_G3_flavors.jpg, indigo


----------



## mattig89ch (Jan 1, 1970)

srry for the late responce, control didn't work either. this is rather depressing...I've got this old thing lying around, and it seems like no matter what I do I can't get it to boot to the os disc.

is there such a thing as a firewire keyboard?


----------

